# [WIFI] Pas d'interface détecté - BCM4312

## Ekinai

Bonjour tout le monde, alors voila, nouveau laptop, nouveaux problemes ^^

(précision : le laptop est un HP dv6-1030ef ou un truc comme ça)

Impossible de faire marcher mon inteface wifi. wlan0 n'est pas détecté, et ce, en chargeant le driver b43 du kernel (ou meme le b43-legacy mais ça n'a rien d'anormal ça ^^).

De plus, toujours pas d'interface wlan0 détectée en faisant l'opération suivante avec ndiswrapper :

```

ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5.inf

ndiswrapper -l (me confirme bien que le driver est installé)

modprobe ndiswrapper

lsmod | grep ndis (me confirme bien que le module est chargé)

```

Apres tout ça, j'obtient ça :

ifconfig

```

eth0      Lien encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:23:8b:5c:d4:16  

          inet adr:192.168.0.9  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Masque:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:708 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:742 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 lg file transmission:1000 

          RX bytes:660327 (644.8 KiB)  TX bytes:141363 (138.0 KiB)

          Interruption:17 

lo        Lien encap:Boucle locale  

          inet adr:127.0.0.1  Masque:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 lg file transmission:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

```

iwconfig

```

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

```

lspci -vnn | grep -i bcm

```

02:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g [14e4:4315] (rev 01) Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company BCM4312 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller [103c:137d]

```

Voila, donc je ne sais pas trop quoi faire. J'ai entendu parler d'un driver fait par broadcom mais je n'ai pas trouvé grand chose dans cette direction. Si quelqu'un a déja eu ce probleme, ou sais comment le résoudre, il sera vénéré comme il se doit =p.

PS : petit truc louche, le chipset qui correspond a mon PCIID et le subsystem ID est la BCM4310 et non la BCM4312 comme indiqué par mon lspci.

Voila, merci d'avance

----------

## kwenspc

il te manque le firmware non? cf le paquet net-wireless/bcm43xx-fwcutter

----------

## Ekinai

oui mais meme sans le firmware je devrais voir mon interface avec ifconfig nan ?

(je n'ai que a emerge b43-fwcutter ?)

----------

## Pixys

net.wlan0 est dans /etc/init.d/ ?

tu utilises openRC ?

essaie de recréer net.wlan0 (si il n'est pas dans /etc/init.d/) en faisant:

```
ln -s /etc/init.d/net.lo /etc/init.d/net.wlan0
```

----------

## Ekinai

alors, pour te répondre, non je n'utilise pas openRC (qu'est-ce que c'est au passage ?)

je n'avais pas de script net.wlan0, j'en ai créer un, et sans surprise, un coup de /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 me sort ça :

```

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                       [ ok ]

 * Starting wlan0

 *   Configuration not set for wlan0 - assuming DHCP

 *   Bringing up wlan0

 *     dhcp

 *       network interface wlan0 does not exist

 *       Please verify hardware or kernel module (driver)                 [ !! ]

```

----------

## Pixys

que sort

```
ifconfig -a
```

----------

## Ekinai

ifconfig -a me donne la meme chose qu'ifconfig (voir dans mon premier post), c'est a dire qu'il me liste l'interface lo et eth0 (= mon interface wired que j'utilise actuelement pour acceder a internet en attendant d'avoir le wifi).

----------

## Pixys

C'est bizarre, tu es sür que tu utilises le bon module pour ta carte et qu'il est bien chargé ?

----------

## Ekinai

comme dis plus haut, j'ai essayé les modules b43, b43legacy, qui ne marchent pas, la seule solution restente est le ndiswrapper

j'ai récupéré le bon driver pour windows puis j'ai fait :

```

ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5.inf

ndiswrapper -l (ça me dit bien que le driver a été installé)

modprobe ndiswrapper

lsmod (me dit bien que le module ndiswrapper a été installé)

```

sauf que je ne sais pas s'il faut installer un firmware avec le ndiswrapper, et s'il en faut un, on le récupere ou ?

sinon, j'ai vu sur wiki-gentoo qu'il y a un autre module closed-source (=s) fournit par broadcom mais je sais pas comment il marche

----------

## Pixys

je peux plus t'aider, désolé.

j'ai aussi de problèmes pour le wifi...

----------

## Ekinai

j'ai vu ça ^^

bon courage

jsuis sur une piste la =p

EDIT:

Bon bein ça marche pas =(. J'espere que d'autres auront des idées parce que je suis vraiment a cours la =(.

----------

## Ekinai

bon, j'ai trouvé une piste serieuse cette fois, je post pour ceux qui seraient dans la meme me**e que moi

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-728630-highlight-bcm4312.html

je ferais ça demain, et je traduirai la marche a suivre si j'y arrive.

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

euh.. ça ne va pas forcément t'aider, mais bon

moi j'ai une broadcom bcm4312 qui fonctionne parfaitement avec le driver b43 sur le kernel 2.6.28-gentoo-r1

Cependant ce n'est pas tout à fait la même carte:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Gentoo kazuya # lspci -vnn | grep -i bcm
> 
> 03:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11a/b/g [14e4:4312] (rev 02)
> ...

 

Je me souviens qu'au début de l'apparition du drivers b43 (je ne sais plus quelle version du kernel c'était, 26.23 ou 2.6.24 il me semble) je devais appliquer un patch pour que ça fonctionne (et encore, de façon bancale) 

Sinon avec ndiswrapper, je n'avais pas de problèmes. 

Ce site pourra t'aider à mieux comprendre: linuxwireless.org

Notamment pour l'utilisation du firmware (4.150.10.5) etc...  :Wink: 

Persiste avec le b43  :Wink:  c'est bien mieux que l'émulation par ndiswrapper   :Cool: 

Courage.

----------

## kwenspc

 *Ekinai wrote:*   

> oui mais meme sans le firmware je devrais voir mon interface avec ifconfig nan ?
> 
> (je n'ai que a emerge b43-fwcutter ?)

 

Sans le firmware le driver est quasi inutile., je doute que tu puisses voir ta carte dans ifconfig sans ce dernier. Installes le firmware

----------

## sephiroth2

Salut,

j'ai réussi à faire marcher ma carte broadcom 4311 avec ce tuto:

http://forum.sabayonlinux.org/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=12542

Le mec dit qu'il a pas testé avec une 4312, mais bon, je pense que l'idée est là...

J'espère que ça marchera (tu peux toujours tester   :Very Happy:  )

----------

